# 6% - 10% Guaranteed Return Anyone?



## piano mom (Jan 18, 2012)

I was looking for the best interest rate for my temporary savings towards my new car (currently funded by 0% MBNA for 12 months) when I came across Amicus Invest which promises Guaranteed 6% - 10% return. Definitely sounds too good to be true. Have you guys talked about this previously? I searched and found nothing on this forum.

http://amicusinvest.com/


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

they. are. located. in. the. marshall. islands.

hello! that should stop you cold turkey.

zero chance of regulation or recourse for an unhappy investor.

loving their guarantee. Their website was not written/translated by a native english speaker, though. I'll leave it to others to find out if these are east european or southeast asian scam artists.

a much more fun alternative for a pyromaniac would be to take you $$ in cash, put the bills in a pile in the backyard & set fire to em.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I went to their website and it felt risky even connecting to it. I feel like a need to take a shower now.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think the returns are "guaranteed" by Amicus alone.


----------



## piano mom (Jan 18, 2012)

pwm said:


> I feel like a need to take a shower now.


Haha! Hey, how about https://www.implicity.ca/Rates/

1.9% regular savings rate?


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

These guys are at least legit, a part of Entegra Credit Union in Manitoba. 1.9% HISA isn't a bad rate.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe it's Putin trying to collect US$?! 
In any case it reminds me some Pomzi scheme....if you will be one the first and will withdraw your money early, you can gain good $


----------



## MichelR (Feb 22, 2014)

You know what they say: "If it's too good to be true, it probably is..."

The 1.9% I could believe, but 6-10? Nope.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like the people who ran the Cyprus Bank have moved to the Marshall islands.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Stay away!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

The way I see it you have a couple choices , accept the safe low interest GIC route or you could throw it into something like a bank stock to get some dividend income and maybe a bump in the price.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey, as long as they keep getting new investors you should have no problem. They can just take the money of new investors and pay it to the older investors. Then they just get more investors to pay the money to the ones they got to pay the other investors. Then all they have to do is get some more investors ...yeah its a Ponzi.

Should make a good episode of CNBC's "American Greed" in a few years.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

This is a pretty good find for a laugh. 

Unfortunately there's probably 1000's of people going to pay dearly for this choice.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

oh my, this IS embarassing

it looks like one of their advisors known only as 'thomas" (no last name for tom-tom)
View attachment 460
actually works at a stock photo joint where he rents his image out to people

oops ....

View attachment 461
View attachment 462
View attachment 463


i wonder if i can deposit my bitcoin with my good friends at amicus ?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Bitcoins are perfect for this sort of "investment".

There is a similar thread over on the Bitcoin Forum right now.

It seems someone started a new website called PonziCoin...and people are complaining the operator ran off with their money.........:rolleyes2:

That is just too funny.

http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1zzzq0/ponzicoin_operator_steals_money_investors_get/


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

People willingly participating in a known Ponzi scheme? That's innovation! Apparently there are hundreds of them too.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I love their attempt to explain how they come up with the great returns. Difficult to tell people it's just a big Ponzi and that they plan to spend most of the money on a lavish lifestyle for themselves, so they write this for the skeptics:
-----------------------------------------------

*"Amicus Investment Ltd invests its funds to Amicus Global Income Fund (AGIF) on behalf of its clients. AGIF is a single investor Fund of which preferred non-voting shares are owned by Amicus Investment. According to AGIF rules the Fund’s net return and assets belong fully to the owner of its preferred non-voting shares. By this arrangement Amicus Investment Ltd is able to guarantee the agreed fixed return to its clients meanwhile the Company itself retains the actual final return of AGIF. Amicus Investment Ltd has set up a target return of average +4% per annum for its investments to AGIF in above it accordingly pays to its clients as the average guaranteed fixed return. "

*----------------------------

Oh yeah. Thanks for clearing that up. lol. 

I don't know about you guys but I certainly have no idea what they are doing. I imagine they hope that you will get confused and then go back to calculating how much money you will make at 12% return and then send them a really big cheque. They even add a bit later about how 1/2 their profits goes to a bunch of charities. 

The sad reality is I bet they are taking in a lot of money with this. Pretty sad.


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

I've advised others to try People's Trust. 3% returns for TFSAs - best in Canada as far as I can tell...


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Siwash said:


> I've advised others to try People's Trust. 3% returns for TFSAs - best in Canada as far as I can tell...


other than the fact that you might have all your data stolen (as i did)


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

fatcat said:


> other than the fact that you might have all your data stolen (as i did)



was your money taken? no it wasn't…

what happened at People's was minor.. since been corrected.. lots of folks here have accounts with Peoples


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Apparently........given the number of financial scams, and the amounts of money that is involved.........there is no direct correlation between having money and being intelligent.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Running scams is an easy way to acquire money. It takes the regulators forever to discover, investigate and shut down the schemes.......and the penalties are usually fines.......which are completely ignored by the perpetrators who are too busy cooking up a brand new scheme.

The "secret" I think............is a good sounding name. That is the secret to anything financially related.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obrKlzEkl7s


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't consider having sensitive private info being lost to hackers a minor matter. You can't replace your SIN.


----------

